# Water pH in Vancouver?



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

I tested my tap water about 3 weeks back and on the Nutrafin test (drops) had a reading of 5! I don't have the box the tester came in but I do know that it had almost a years shelf life left. Initially when I used it over 2 months ago, it did test my tap water at 6.5. 

....So I panicked and went out to the LFS and was given Seachems Alkaline buffer. The sales person did not think 5 was surprising given the water issues in Vancouver...which I'm not entirely sure what those are.. I mentioned the pH level at a different LFS, and the sales person was shocked and felt there may be something wrong with the tester. 

Tested the tap water again the other day, still at 5 with the Nutrafin tester .... tried my new API Master pH tester that I had gotten almost a month ago (was trying to use up the Nutrafin kits and then stay with API) and saw the pH was ~ 6.7. My tank, the pH was 8.2 with the API high pH test from adding the buffer. So now trying to bring things gradually down to 7 as the betta had to go back into the hospital tank with fin rot and I feel that the high pH may have caused this. His 5 gallon tank is cycled, filtered, unplanted, temperature 78-80, ammonia 0.1, nitrite 0, nitrate 20. Water change 25-30% every week.

I was wondering what other peoples straight out of the tap water pH is around here?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

tabbee said:


> I tested my tap water about 3 weeks back and on the Nutrafin test (drops) had a reading of 5! I don't have the box the tester came in but I do know that it had almost a years shelf life left. Initially when I used it over 2 months ago, it did test my tap water at 6.5.
> 
> ....So I panicked and went out to the LFS and was given Seachems Alkaline buffer. The sales person did not think 5 was surprising given the water issues in Vancouver...which I'm not entirely sure what those are.. I mentioned the pH level at a different LFS, and the sales person was shocked and felt there may be something wrong with the tester.
> 
> ...


Tabbee,
Yes, the pH is very low out of the tap. It will change depending on the time of year. Here is a link from our Sub forum that might be helpful. I was glad to hear a store gave you Alkaline Buffer to help correct it. Sounds like many stores still have not embraced the lack of hardness in our water out here based on your experience at the other LFS.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/water-supply-issue-lower-mainland-715/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/adjusting-hardness-your-aquarium-7033/


----------



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for your response Rastapus, and the links are very good. I think the Nutrafin tester is kaput. I'm sticking with the API testers and trying to lower the pH gradually.

How does one avoid increasing the pH level using the Alkaline buffer? Skip using it every other water change or ? A little sure goes a long way.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

By adding Alkaline buffer to the water you are increasing the hardness which in turn increases your pH. How much Alkaline buffer you add is determined by the species of fish you are keeping. I thought your pH was low?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

My water is always around 6 and I live in coquitlam. Vancouver should be the same


----------



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

Rastapus said:


> By adding Alkaline buffer to the water you are increasing the hardness which in turn increases your pH. How much Alkaline buffer you add is determined by the species of fish you are keeping. I thought your pH was low?


It wasn't low in the tank after adding the buffer - the tank pH was 8.2 after a few water changes and adding a bit of Alkaline buffer each time. Just keeping a betta.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

That sounds like you may have a stone or shells in your aquarium that are boosting the pH. With a Betta you only need a hardness of 3-4 degrees KH. That should give you a pH of around 7.2 or so.


----------



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

I did have some aquarium 'rocks'.. small white flat rockish looking decorations in, which I have since removed. I'm thinking the addition of the buffer every week upped the pH - could that have happened as well? I just did an API strip test on the tank he was in, it reads under 40 for KH.


----------

